# 2003 Trophy 20? Center Console for sale



## Joe Pace (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the following boat for sale. The boys have grown and gone, and have other interests now. 

I purchased the boat new and its beenflawless in it's performance. I invite you to check out the Photos and features listed. Contact numbers are listed below. The price is 17,900. Please call with any questions.

<SPAN lang=EN><P align=center><P align=center>2003 Trophy 20? Center Console w/150 HP Mercury<P align=left><P align=left>Features:<P align=left><UL><P align=left><LI>Custom Color-Keyed T-Top with Rocket Launcher</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Full Electronics Package including Furuno & Garmin Units</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Deluxe Cushion Package</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Extra Large Circular Live Well</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Raw Water Wash Down</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Double Battery with Switch</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Insulated Fish Box with Drain</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Lots of Dry Storage</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Non Slip Deck with Wide Gunnel</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Full U.S. Coast Guard Safety Package</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Anchor with Chain & 300? Rope (Includes Anchor Ball)</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Integrated Rod Holders</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Deluxe Captain?s Helm Seat with Foot Rest</LI>

<P align=left><LI>Full Instrumentation</LI>

<P align=left><LI>12V DC Power Source </LI>

[/list]<P align=left><P align=center>*PLEASE COMPARE AT $<U>17,900</U>*<P align=center><P align=center>W: 932-8880 Cell: 712-2712<P align=center><P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>







<P align=left>


----------

